# Australian woman wanting to Marry a Moroccan man.



## Nadina12 (Mar 22, 2011)

I have been with my boyfriend from Morocco for six months and we desire to Marry. We have been looking into what to do but we do not know where to start.I can see by the other threads that this may take some time.Is it best for me to get Married in Morocco or try to get him here to Australia .Please help me with the steps needed and the steps that will be the quickest, thou there is not seeming a quick way. I know that after all this work and money this will be worth every tiresome moment of having us together.We can not stay on the internet for ever.
thank you for any help


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

There is one thread that has not been on the leader board for a while but it had many posts re various cases that have not progressed so well with Moroccans seeking partner visas and first obstacle would seem to be the expectations of Case Officers based in Egypt.
I would not expect that expectations will be any less, given the turmoil in African nations at the moment as though on one hand we could expect the compassion flag to be raised, with that not happening the suspicion for marriages of convenience may be even higher than what it may have been in the past.

Perhaps you would be better off looking at a PMV for him to apply for and if he is successful, it is then a fairly straight course ahead.


----------



## Nadina12 (Mar 22, 2011)

Wanderer said:


> There is one thread that has not been on the leader board for a while but it had many posts re various cases that have not progressed so well with Moroccans seeking partner visas and first obstacle would seem to be the expectations of Case Officers based in Egypt.
> I would not expect that expectations will be any less, given the turmoil in African nations at the moment as though on one hand we could expect the compassion flag to be raised, with that not happening the suspicion for marriages of convenience may be even higher than what it may have been in the past.
> 
> Perhaps you would be better off looking at a PMV for him to apply for and if he is successful, it is then a fairly straight course ahead.


Wanderer Thank you for your answer. xD


----------

